# JEEZ .....the depression is harder to deal with then the DP



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I conquered the DP and now I am left dealing what the DP was covering up. A strong sense of depression. Such hopelessness. I will recover from this one too. But with the fatigue , it's hard to get motivated.


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

So if you had to choose between DP and depression, which one would you choose?
By the was was your DP severe and how long did you have it for?

Thanks!


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I had DP since I was an infant....or as long as I can remember. I know it was DP because of a "normal" state in my teenage years. Honestly the DP was easier. It blocked all negative emotions. I mean, I feel now but way too much,KWIM?


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

chris51 said:


> I had DP since I was an infant....or as long as I can remember. I know it was DP because of a "normal" state in my teenage years. Honestly the DP was easier. It blocked all negative emotions. I mean, I feel now but way too much,KWIM?


how did u beat ur dp?


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I accepted it, fully truly accpeted it. Letting go of the fear . Which gradually lessened the DP


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

chris51 said:


> I accepted it, fully truly accpeted it. Letting go of the fear . Which gradually lessened the DP


what was your biggest fear during DP?


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I would be "like this forever" and fear of going insane,


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

chris51 said:


> I would be "like this forever" and fear of going insane,


I have the same worries..


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

You will not go crazy and you will not feel like this forver. I know that may not help you but find the words or tools that will help you believe that because you're not and stop wasting your time thinking you are.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> You will not go crazy and you will not feel like this forever. I know that may not help you but find the words or tools that will help you believe that because you're not and stop wasting your time thinking you are.


This is true, but sometimes it just feels like I am, going to go crazy.
Now I know that if you think your crazy then you are not etc etc etc
but don't you just feel sometimes that your head is going to just start shaking from side to side really fast like in one of those old cartoons or that it is going to explode.

I often wonder what life would look like through a "CRAZY" persons eye's

3098


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Great to hear someone gets out of this 
Just look at it like this now you got emotions, it's better than not having emotions, eventhough their negative atm, look forawrd to the positive ones.
And believe me, they will come, and then you'll be feeling so good for beating this and enjoying life =)


----------



## FoggedOut (Nov 13, 2006)

chris51 said:


> Well I conquered the DP and now I am left dealing what the DP was covering up. A strong sense of depression. Such hopelessness. I will recover from this one too. But with the fatigue , it's hard to get motivated.


Hi, I've been in recovery for almost a year now. Before I had very bad DP and agoraphobia for many years. I also now find my depression is the biggest hurdle to overcome . I think its because underneath my DP,for all those years, lay some very negative beliefs - such as I am not good enough etc. Tackling those beliefs about yourself is really tough, if you can change those then things will continue to get better. I also think rebuilding your life /career etc is very hard and my motivation is up and down constantly.


----------

